# Lots of pics but not best quality. Some sort of Mbuna



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Its hard to get the little guy to come out.

His stripes are close together and he's dark blue.
The head is a dark purple color.[/img]


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Hard to be sure but judging by the horizontal stripe going through the uneven barring, I would guess a hybrid of some sort.

Probably a _M. lombardoi_ and something else. Did you happen to buy him at a big box store or out of an "Assorted Africans/Cichlids" tank?


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats exactly where I got him.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

darkenedkaven said:


> Thats exactly where I got him.


Then I don't need to see any more pictures, it's a hybrid.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

Do you think he'd probably be ok with some malawi tankmates?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Hybrids are hard to predict. Most of the time they are on the aggressive side but it varies. What are the other tank mates and what size is the tank?


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

I have a Kenyi itself and they are both 1inch. I'm putting them in a 55g when I get my first paycheck.


----------



## darkenedkaven (Apr 18, 2008)

right now its a 10. Only because it was a free tank.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

I'm not sure I would put this fish with _M. lombardoi_. This fish is at least partially _M. lombardoi _and either may not fare well with the other. I normally don't recommend _M. lombardoi_ for a 55 gallon anyway, a 75 gallon is a much better start for them.

I would try stocking your tank with some much lesser aggressive species and keep a close eye on these two.


----------

